# Is anyone using the APEC Business Travel Card (ABTC)?



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi there,

is anyone using the APEC Business Travel Card (ABTC) for business traveling into Phils?

Will that truly speed up immigration significantly when entering/existing Phils?

I am wondering if the APEC lane really is a better choice or if the immigration officer will start asking tons of questions relating to the business I am conducting, etc.

I am waiting for my application to be reviewed through my GOES account and wonder, if approved, if it would make sense to use the ABTC card / APEC lane instead of the 'standard' lane at time of arrival?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## ExpatMRTW (Apr 3, 2016)

Quick update: got notification that my application was conditionally approved already (that was quick  )

Will now go for the interview and once approved will be using this on my next trip.

Still any feedback from current users is appreciated.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Takes me minutes only in and out without that card in manila.


----------

